# Toolholder for Craftsman 618 Lathe



## MillersvilleProf (Aug 4, 2020)

I am helping a new machinist who wanted a lathe in the worst way. I had an old, but still good Craftsman 101 6" laying around minus the compound and swivel base. Thought about Ebay, but those weren't in the budget so came up with the idea for a block to mount a small A2Z quick change I had lying around. No adaption necessary to the lathe so a compound can be added later if desired. I don't usually like these quick chsnge toolposts on small lathes, but mounted like this gives a substantial amount of ridgidity to it.

The post is 2 1/2 CRS x 1.200" high. The post hole is 1.250" diameter and about 5/8 deep. It is held in place with two 1/4-20 set screws set .187" above the base. I threaded the top 3/8-16" for the toolpost bolt. Just need to paint the base and surface grind the top and bottom.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 4, 2020)

your friend is a lucky guy!


----------



## WCraig (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice work!

My Atlas 618 came configured in a similar manner.  You can do a lot without a compound slide and eliminating it can improve rigidity.  I now have that toolholder dedicated to parting off.

Eventually, though, your friend is going to want to turn a short taper and will need the compound.  Plus most people like to use the compound for single-point threading.

Craig


----------



## MillersvilleProf (Aug 5, 2020)

Agreed, though the compound can be added when one is found or made. This is just a temporary solution to get him started. He will have a set of tool holders with the quick change, 3-jaw, drill chuck, and I will see he has some proper HSS tool bits ground to the appropriate styles before he takes it away. It will be a good solid starter lathe, in time he will want to add to it and probably eventually move up to a bigger lathe.


----------

